# 95 Maxima - Common problems????



## j894 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm looking at a auto, 4dr, 1995 Maxima with 107-108,000 miles for $1000-1500.

I was just wondering what the common problems are with these cars.
High mileage automatic transmissions scare me, I know a lot of people neglect them and never change the fluid, then wonder why they cook themselves.
Are the automatics known to have problems?

Same goes for the engine? is there any common failure parts, intake gaskets/timing chain/belt, etc, etc?

I noticed it is the first year of this generation, so is there anything unique about this being a first year vehicle (in a way)? Is this obd1 or obd2?

How much do these cost to maintain? 


I'm just looking for a comfortable, reliable, daily driven car that will take a beating. My friend has a late 90s 200sx that takes punishment after punishment and has no problems. Are these maximas comparable? 

Any input is greatly appreciated.
Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

the 3.0 motors are almost indestructable. Common problems are EVAP leaks, and possibly the radiator suport may be rusted out.

The auto trannys, well i have one with 181K, but the fluid has been changed and it runs smooth as hell. 

The cars are very strong and very reliable. fixing them is pretty easy as well. Def. a good purchase with that many miles for that price, even if it does need a little work


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone else have some input?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking for any specific information?

I just replaced my valve cover gaskets. That seems to be a pretty common problem with high mileage.

EGR tube isnt a very good design. It gets gummed up with carbon deposits, but can be cleaned out fairly easily.


----------



## travis3113 (Jun 7, 2009)

Make sure you take a quick look at the parking brake. They are known to be faulty in that they stay engaged even if they are physically not.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats generally a problem with cars in the north with lost of road salt and whatnot. The rear calipers have a tendency to seize because of that.


----------

